# Somerset repairers - does anyone know either of these?



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Morning!

Does anybody have any knowledge of either of these firms?

I need work done to leaky roof

Taunton Caravan Services Ltd Caravan Repairs & Service 
Tel: 01823 618288| Gravelands Lane, Henlade, Taunton, TA3 5DL . 
Caravan & Motorhome Repairs 
Accident & Damp Damage 
Any Make Or Model 
Approved Workshop Scheme 
Truma, Al-ko Serviced 
Established Over 25 Years

and

Acare Leisure Ltd Caravan Repairs & Service 
Tel: 01984 618709| Ashfield Farm Estate, Crowcombe, Taunton, Somerset TA4 4AW . 
http://www.acareleisureltd.co.uk/

many thanks folks

D


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I van recommend Taunton Caravan Services for that type of work

Eddie


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi daddysgirl
I cannot speak for Taunton Caravan Services as I have not used them, but I have just had my Hab. check done by Acare for the first time. I found their charges reasonable and the staff very friendly and helpful, however, when we used the van a week after the service we noticed a leak from a cold water supply pipe but cannot prove it was them maybe just coincidence.
I will probably take the van there for its base vehicle service next year.


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

thank you guys!!


----------



## suepap (Jul 2, 2009)

We have used Taunton Caravan Services for many years when we had our caravan and found them helpful and efficient, and now that we have our MH we will be using them for the habitation checks.

Sue


----------

